# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة السابعة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الركن المادي في جريمة تزوير المحررات 


*يتكون الركن المادي في تزوير المحررات من نشاط ؛ فهي جريمة نشاط، أي جريمة خطر، فلا يلزم لوقوعها تحقق ضرر معين.*
*ويتشكل هذا النشاط في التزوير من العناصر التالية:*

*تغيير الحقيقة*
*- بإحدى الطرق التي نص عليها القانون: تزوير مادي أو تزوير معنوي*
*- احتمال الضرر، فلا يشترط أن يتحقق الضرر، بل يكفي أن يكون تحقق الضرر محتملا.*


*تغيير الحقيقة* 

*المقصود بتغيير الحقيقة:*

*لا تقع جريمة التزوير بدون تغيير الحقيقة. فإذا قام شخص بتصحيح اسم تمت كتابته خطأ فإن هذا التصحيح لا يعتبر تزويرا وإن كان هذا يجعل المحرر غير موثوق به. فليس كل تغيير في المحرر تزويرا.*

*والحقيقة قد تكون مطلقة وقد تكون اتفاقية. ويقصد بالحقيقة المطلقة الحقيقة على أرض الواقع، وتجب أن تعبر المحررات الرسمية عن الحقيقة المطلقة. فإذا صدرت شهادة بكالوريس بتقدير معين فإن كل البيانات يجب أن تكون دقيقة من اسم صاحبها وتقديره.* 

*على خلاف ذلك فإن الحقيقة الاتفاقية هي تلك التي اتفق عليها الطرفان. فإذا اتفق والد العروس مع الزوج عند عقد القران أن يكون مؤخر الصداق مبلغ معين، فإن المأذون يجب أن يكتب هذا المبلغ كما تم الاتفاق عليه. ويرجع السبب في الاختلاف بين الحقيقة المطلقة والحقيقة الاتفاقية أن هذا النوع الأخير من الحقيقة متروك لاتفاق الطرفين.*

*الصورية ليست تزويرا:*

*يقصد بالصورية أن يتفق طرفان في العقد على كتابة بيانات مخالفة للحقيقة بقصد الإضرار بطرف ثالث. من ذلك أن يكتب أب لابنته عقدا ببيع أملاك له مع أنها لم تدفع الثمن، وهو بذلك يقصد حرمان أخيه من الميراث لأنه لم ينجب ابنا. ومن ذلك أيضا أن يكتب الطرفان في عقد بيع ثمن للعقار يزيد عن ثمنه الحقيقي حتى يمنعا الجار من المطالبة بالشفعة، لأن هذا الجار لا بد أن يكون مستعدا لدفع مبلغ كبير حتى يطالب بحقه في الشفعة.أن*

*لا تعتبر الصورية من قبيل التزوير من قبيل التزوير لأنها تنتمي إلى ما الجوانب الاتفاقية. ومع ذلك فإن للغير أن يطعن في هذه التصرفات من الوجهة المدنية بغرض إبطالها فلا تسري عليه. عندئذ يمكن للمحكمة أن تعتبر البيع للبنت هدية وليست بيعا.* 

*الكذب في الإقرارات الفردية ليس تزوير:*

*يقصد الإقرارات الفردية ما يقدمه الأفراد من طلبات يوقعون عليها ويكتبون فيها معلومات خاصة بهم. فمن يتقدم من الطالبات بطلب إلى الجامعة تكتب فيه – على غير الحقيقة- أن والدها توفاه الله وأن ظروفها المادية صعبة لا ترتكب جريمة التزوير ، لأن هذا الطلب يعتبر إقرارا فرديا. ولا يعتبر الكذب في الإقرار الفردي تزويرا لأن الإقرار الفردي خاضع للمراجعة والتمحيص أي أن من يقدم إليه الطلب عليه أن يطلب من مقدم الطلب ما يفيد صحة ما يقدمه من معلومات. ولكن هذا الكذب لا يعفي الطالبة من المسئولية التأديبية لأن سلوكها يخالف مقتضيات السلوك القويم التي يجب أن تتحلى به الطالبة.*

*غير أن الكذب في الإقرار الفردي يسري عليه وصف التزوير في الحالات التالية:*

*1- إذا وقع عليه شاهد أو أكثر، لأن توقيع الشاهد يفيد صحة البيانات التي دونها المقر، فالأمر إذن تجاوز وصف الإقرار الفردي حيث لم يعد الأمر مقتصرا على كلام من شخص يتحدث عن نفسه بل من شاهد يتحدث عن شخص آخر.*

*2- إذا قُدم الإقرار الفردي الكاذب إلى موظف عام فاعتمد هذا الإقرار أي أشر عليه بما يفيد الموافقة على الطلب وتقديم العون اللازم للطالبة التي قدمت طلبا للمساعدة. ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى أن توقيع الموظف بالموافقة هو اعتماد للإقرار بما يفيد صحته وبالتالي يصبح محررا رسميا مزورا. فالتزوير إذن في هذه الحالة هو تزوير في محرر رسمي. أما الموظف الذي قصر في عمله واعتمد الإقرار ، فإنه لا يسأل جنائيا لأن جريمة التزوير جريمة عمدية تشترط توافر القصد الجنائي المكون من العلم والإرادة، ولكنه يمكن أن يسأل مسئولية تأديبية في عمله بسب إهماله في أداء عمله الوظيفي.*

----------


## عابر سبيل

شكرا دكتورة على شرحك المفصل فى جريمة التزوير وخاصة الركن المادى
وصراحة شرحك مبسط ومفهوم جدا واشكرك على هذا الاسلوب الرائع فى الشرح

----------


## Hajer

جزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشورة يا دكتورة شيماء

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا 
رائع جداا رائع جداا 
رائع جداا رائع جداا 
v
v

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا ..
.رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا ...

----------

